# X-Factor Archery Mobile Pop Up 3D



## XFactor Archery (Apr 30, 2009)

*You Tube Video*


----------



## XFactor Archery (Apr 30, 2009)

*Schedule of Events*

We are booking new events daily so please check back regularly, as the new dates become a definite we will post them up.

May 16-17: JC Archery / Stockbridge MI.
May 23-24: Whitetail Acres / Leslie MI.
May 31: Lenawee Conservation League / Adrian MI.

June 6-7: Washtenaw Sportsman's Club / Ypsilanti MI.
June 12-13-14: NWTF Central U.P. Long Beards Fund Raiser Shoot / Cooks MI.
June 20: Private Event / Wilmington OH.

July 10-11-12: X-Factor Open / Whitetail Acres in Leslie MI.

August 15-16: SYC Fundraiser Shoot / Webb IA.

September 11-12-13: Woods -N- Water News Outdoor Weekend Tournament / Eastern Michigan Fairgrounds in Imlay City MI.

For more information on any of the dates listed above or if you would like information on booking an event give us a call at 517-879-1001

Aaron


----------



## eliteFREAK (Jul 18, 2007)

*arizona?*

sure would be nice if you pop-up target guys would entertain the idea of coming out west and puttin on some tourneys! I think they would be a big hit!


----------



## XFactor Archery (Apr 30, 2009)

eliteFREAK said:


> sure would be nice if you pop-up target guys would entertain the idea of coming out west and puttin on some tourneys! I think they would be a big hit!


We are actually looking to go out there during our winter months. If you know a club, store, organization or what ever that would be interested in having us for an indoor or outdoor event send them our way. :thumbs_up

Aaron


----------



## XFactor Archery (Apr 30, 2009)

Pics from Battle Drums house.


----------



## XFactor Archery (Apr 30, 2009)

The boys from Forche's Archery were in the house!


----------



## XFactor Archery (Apr 30, 2009)

A few more


----------



## Flip Flop (Jan 1, 2005)

I gotta say that shooting the X factor archery pop ups was 1000Xs more fun than I had ever imagined! 
I was really apprehinsive when I got the call to come and shoot this new style of 3-D. I'm a spot shooter, I train hard to pull a smooth shot, I shoot a hinge and I don't get along well with triggers and in my mind I'm wondering if shooting this is gonna have any negative effects on my hard earned shot process......well let me tell ya you can pull hard and quick and have great results! 
On my first shot I remember thinking what am I doning here I'm a spottie through and through but by my 3rd shot I was thinking I was wrong 'cause I was hooked. 
This is the most fun I have had with my bow since I pulled through on that big buck last fall! The hinge worked great and I am even more confident about hunting with it this fall again.
I could type all day about the excitment this brought back to archery for me after 25 yrs of shooting but I'll save you and just say that you HAVE to shoot it to believe it! A truly great time!!!


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

Flip Flop said:


> I gotta say that shooting the X factor archery pop ups was 1000Xs more fun than I had ever imagined!
> I was really apprehinsive when I got the call to come and shoot this new style of 3-D. I'm a spot shooter, I train hard to pull a smooth shot, I shoot a hinge and I don't get along well with triggers and in my mind I'm wondering if shooting this is gonna have any negative effects on my hard earned shot process......well let me tell ya you can pull hard and quick and have great results!
> On my first shot I remember thinking what am I doning here I'm a spottie through and through but by my 3rd shot I was thinking I was wrong 'cause I was hooked.
> This is the most fun I have had with my bow since I pulled through on that big buck last fall! The hinge worked great and I am even more confident about hunting with it this fall again.
> I could type all day about the excitment this brought back to archery for me after 25 yrs of shooting but I'll save you and just say that you HAVE to shoot it to believe it! A truly great time!!!


You DA Man Nate! :thumbs_up


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

movin on up!


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## XFactor Archery (Apr 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Flip Flop (Jan 1, 2005)

You guys still got room at the L.C.C.L. shoot on the 31st ?


I hear there is gonna be a big turn out !


----------



## XFactor Archery (Apr 30, 2009)

Flip Flop said:


> You guys still got room at the L.C.C.L. shoot on the 31st ?
> 
> 
> I hear there is gonna be a big turn out !


If not we will make room! :darkbeer: I was informed by the club that if we have people there that want to shoot we can stay as late as we need to accommodate everyone!


----------



## XFactor Archery (Apr 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Looks like a lot of fun...*

Would be alot of fun to try I think...I think the only drawback is that if I started that type of shoot I would have to give up all the other ones...I would start punching so bad that I would look like a boxer...LOL...looks a little more advanced than the Buckmaster version.....Do you have a cool trophy too ?


----------



## XFactor Archery (Apr 30, 2009)

V.A.S.A said:


> Would be alot of fun to try I think...I think the only drawback is that if I started that type of shoot I would have to give up all the other ones...I would start punching so bad that I would look like a boxer...LOL...looks a little more advanced than the Buckmaster version.....Do you have a cool trophy too ?


We have the best trophy of all CASH! :wink:


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

:banana: Now thats what I like to hear !!! Who could balk at a trophy like that >>>>???? Would you guys be interested in doing a shoot here in our neck of the woods ...I can guarantee a good turnout !!!!


Lets chat !!! PM me and I will get you my personal info.....Got some guys talkin about it right now.....think we should do this !!:archer::moose2:


----------



## XFactor Archery (Apr 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BMAN007 (Dec 31, 2006)

*boys and girls.......................*

i want to take the time and tell you have top notch these guys are!

i live close by to wilmington,ohio as some of you might not know dhl pulled theyre business out of there cutting thousands of jobs!

these x factor guys and a church there got together and put on a shoot there to boost some spirits you might say and my goodness did they!

am glad to see there are still people in the archery/target business that care enough to help out where they can!

your staff and set up are out of this world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jas-legolas (Aug 23, 2007)

this looks like awsome fun. wish you guys could come down to aussie land.


----------



## XFactor Archery (Apr 30, 2009)

BMAN007 said:


> i want to take the time and tell you have top notch these guys are!
> 
> i live close by to wilmington,ohio as some of you might not know dhl pulled theyre business out of there cutting thousands of jobs!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words, it sounds like the Calvary Baptist Church is going to make this an annual event. :thumbs_up Hope to see you there next year!


----------



## XFactor Archery (Apr 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## XFactor Archery (Apr 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

Bring this back to the top!!!


----------



## XFactor Archery (Apr 30, 2009)

*Updated X-Factor Archery Event Schedule*

July 10-12 Grand Rapids, MI. / West Walker Sportsman's Club
July 17-19 Montpelier, OH. / HSO Event @ Bakers Archery
July 24-26 Wales, MI. / Full Quiver & More Archery Shop Grand Opening

August 1-2 Dundee, MI. / Cabela's
August 7-9 Montpelier, OH. / Bakers X-Factor Shoot Out (this is X-Factor Archery's official Grand Opening event!)
August 15-16 Webb, IA. / Special Youth Challenge Ministries of Iowa annual fundraiser
August 22-23 Owatonna, MN. / Event Location TBA
August 29-30 Wheeling, WV. / Event Location TBA

September 11-13 Imlay City, MI. / Woods -N- Water News Outdoor Weekend Tournament / Eastern Michigan Fairgrounds.
September 19-20 Hamburg, PA. / Event Location TBA
September 26-27 Richfield, WI. / Event Location TBA

October 3-4 Kansas City, KS. / Event Location TBA

For more information on these events and future events please visit www.xfactorarchery.com


----------



## XFactor Archery (Apr 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Would you guys come to MA? If you would the club that I shoot at might be interested


----------



## XFactor Archery (Apr 30, 2009)

x-force hunter said:


> Would you guys come to MA? If you would the club that I shoot at might be interested


We have had a lot of interest from the upper east coast, sounds like we need to get out that way. We would have no problem in coming out there have someone at the club give us a call.


----------



## XFactor Archery (Apr 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

up you go, back on top.


----------



## stickflinger76 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Arizona would be great!!*



XFactor Archery said:


> We are actually looking to go out there during our winter months. If you know a club, store, organization or what ever that would be interested in having us for an indoor or outdoor event send them our way. :thumbs_up
> 
> Aaron


I only have a pipe dream of having a big money shoot using pop-ups. In the community I live in we have a athletic dome. Similar to the NAU skydome. i think that throwing a huge pop-up money event would be AWESOME at this facility. The only problem is that during the winter months school is in session.


----------



## XFactor Archery (Apr 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## TTN1 (Apr 6, 2005)

August 15-16: SYC Fundraiser Shoot / Webb IA. 
There will also be 40 target 3D and sporting clays at this event.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## XFactor Archery (Apr 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## dkingrey71 (Dec 31, 2004)

Looking forward to this weekend!!:shade:


----------



## dkingrey71 (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks to the X FACTOR people, topnotch program. Had a great weekend. :cheers:


----------



## XFactor Archery (Apr 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## XFactor Archery (Apr 30, 2009)

*New Schedule*

Our new schedule should be on our new site which will be up May 4th


----------



## XFactor Archery (Apr 30, 2009)

The website has been updated with the list of new events.

www.xfactorarchery.com


----------



## XFactor Archery (Apr 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## XFactor Archery (Apr 30, 2009)

We some big events coming up next month check out the website and call to reserve your spot.

www.xfactorarchery.com


----------



## XFactor Archery (Apr 30, 2009)

ttt


----------

